# Septuigent Concordance online???



## Dan.... (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone know of an online resource that will allow me to find how many time a certain Greek word appears in the Septuigent and lists the verses in which such a word appears?

Else, if someone here has such a resource, can you post a list of all the verses in the LXX in which the word _ekklesia_ (1577) appears?

Thank you.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 21, 2004)

Dan,
If you have e-sword, you can get a plug-in for the LXX version. I don't have that plug-in on my home computer now. If you don't have e-sword and want to download it (its free), you can go to www.e-sword.net
Bob


----------



## Dan.... (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks Bob! I'll do that.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 22, 2004)

You're welcome.


----------

